# Menzerna vs Chemical Guys



## warp_speed (Oct 14, 2010)

I've got an Audi I wanted to do some correction with, it’s a Perl Phantom Black colour that’s never been detailed before, so there is loads of scratch marks, some deep, etc. 

Anyway I bought some Chemical guys polishes 

No 721 for correction,
Rocket Polish for some minor correction
Final Polish for finishing

I spent hours using these with a combination of orange, green and black hex-logic pads with a DA machine and noticed very little in terms of correction. I freaked out when the final polish didn't leave a smooth finish I was hoping for and instead left holograms.

To fix the situation I still had some polish left from my sample kit of Menzerna polishes and used a combination of the final finish and po 106 (super finish) which worked great and a brilliant finish with a orange hex-logic pad and a black hex logic pad. 

My question is why did the chemical guys stuff not work, am I doing something wrong with them, I'm a bit disappointed to say the least, I can get the Menzerna stuff to work no problem, but the chemical guys just wasn't working. I've done previous cars a few times always using Menzerna polishes but this is the first time I've used chemical guys stuff. 

Can anyone give me some help or advice?


----------



## SubaruOutback (Oct 20, 2009)

Your combination is good but; try to use the hex logic yellow cutting pad, it's more aggressive than the orange pad. 

Also, I guess you didn't spend enough time to remove the scratches.


----------



## warp_speed (Oct 14, 2010)

Trust me, I spent 2 hours trying to do correction with the Chemical Guys Stuff :-(. I guess I need to add the yellow hex logic pad to my collection.


----------



## SubaruOutback (Oct 20, 2009)

warp_speed said:


> Trust me, I spent 2 hours trying to do correction with the Chemical Guys Stuff :-(. I guess I need to add the yellow hex logic pad to my collection.


Maybe you have to add ( if you don't have) also no 700 and no 778 too


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

Wow 12 posts and you manage to bring down the whole Chem Guys polishing range.

I have yet to try my Chem Guys polishes so I can't really comment.


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Im no expert and will prob be corrected on this but with the german paint being as hard as rock you prob wont be able to correct it with that method. I use Megs 105 / 205 and more recently Scholl concepts S17 + with there orange and spider sandwich pad.


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

VZSS250 said:


> Wow 12 posts and you manage to bring down the whole Chem Guys polishing range.
> 
> I have yet to try my Chem Guys polishes so I can't really comment.


Hence him asking for help/advice!!!!!!


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Chemical Guys - Paint Correction 2 and ProPolish+ are my favorites for soft paint but not for hard paint.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Stick with the Menzerna mate. Its the best ive used imo.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

I've only used Menz polishes with my DAS6, all I can say is on my E46 and dads Mondeo (96 mk1) it made mincemeat of the swirls. 
People told me it would take hours per pannel to get the swirls out, but I did my entire car in about 8 hours and dads whole car in about 6.5 hours with just Menz compound pad and compound polish. 

Ideally with mine I'd need to go over it again with the gloss and finishing pad to get the real heavy shine but I'm more than happy with how it came out and on my first ever attempt with a machine polisher, I could visably see the improvement after doing a patch (taped off) on the bonnet.


----------



## warp_speed (Oct 14, 2010)

Black Widow said:


> Chemical Guys - Paint Correction 2 and ProPolish+ are my favorites for soft paint but not for hard paint.


I thought as much. I like the chemical guys stuff since it doesn't powder like the Menzerna and I've got a bunch of cars in my family I can use the chemical guys stuff on so its no loss.

Advice and knowledge from experience detailers is always worth it. Cheers


----------



## warp_speed (Oct 14, 2010)

Matt_Nic said:


> I've only used Menz polishes with my DAS6, all I can say is on my E46 and dads Mondeo (96 mk1) it made mincemeat of the swirls.
> People told me it would take hours per pannel to get the swirls out, but I did my entire car in about 8 hours and dads whole car in about 6.5 hours with just Menz compound pad and compound polish.
> 
> Ideally with mine I'd need to go over it again with the gloss and finishing pad to get the real heavy shine but I'm more than happy with how it came out and on my first ever attempt with a machine polisher, I could visably see the improvement after doing a patch (taped off) on the bonnet.


I know what you mean, I got a DA kit that came with the Menzerna sample kit and done correction and finishing on my older Audi A4 and the outcome was amazing I've never seen such a difference in paint work it looked like it came straight out the factory. But my sample kit was running out and wanted to give the Chemical Guys stuff a go hence my issues.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

I think I may be able to get 1-2 more cars out of my remaining polishes, after reading this I think I wont stray and just re-order more Menz polishes.


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

I can really recommend scholl concepts S17+ for a one step product, no powder and gives a really good finish!


----------

